# Wurl TV launches on Tivo



## OLD BOY (Apr 7, 2017)

It would be good to see Virgin Media add Wurl TV to its offerings, but I have not seen any evidence that they will do so. I would like to see more of this and other streaming services being added for Virgin Media customers. It would certainly add a distinctive element that would help to set Virgin Media TV apart from Sky.

I am also hoping that Amazon will be launching on VM later this year at the very least.

Wurl TV launches streaming channels on TiVo STBs


----------

